#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Treinamento EAD LPI - Indicações de Centros de Treinamento

## misterbogus

Pessoal, 

Acabei a Facul, agora é hora das certificações. Quero começar pela LPI por já ter um pouco de experiencia com linux. Queria saber se esse site do Professor André Stato é bom, se alguém já fez e etc? http://stato.blog.br/

Tem uns da CloudCampus, da Golearny e etc também, 

Alguém já fez algum treinamento no http://stato.blog.br/ ??

----------


## misterbogus

Redes de Computadores com Enfase em Infraestrutura. Na pratica, até cluster em linux levantei na faculdade (labs obrigatórios que eram trabalhos para apresentar).
como também Samba 4 como controlador de domínio e etc. 

Digo isto só para citar que Não to muito Cru em Linux, até porque a matéria de linux era dada em Centos7 com o material oficial da RedHat Academy. 

agora eu estou estudando as diferenças do Debian para o RedHat, e quero focar os estudos para tirar certificação em Linux e Redes posteriormente.

----------


## misterbogus

nessa comu aqui nego só fala de provedor, e mikrotik.

----------


## rPr0x

Concordo, deviam mudar o nome para under-mikrotik ou algo similar.

----------


## Bruno

Hoooo saudade do tempo do under-LINUX kkkkkk

----------


## Bruno

under-isp

----------


## AndrioPJ

Opa, tenho algumas video-aulas aqui, se quiser posso te passar.
Também estou pensando em comprar algum curso mais recente, entra em contato comigo, quem sabe trocamos figurinhas!!?!

----------


## misterbogus

Só graduado com mais de 2 mil e baralhada de post !!!

e eu com meus 700 e coisinha me achando participativo!!! kkk

Valew Pessoal, eu comprei o curso Linux Essentials do André Stato para ver a didática dele e gostei. Também comprei o LPI 101 do Blog do Professor Stato, estou começando a estudar. 

O único ruim é que não dá para parcelar comprando direto do Blog do Stato. mas eu gostei inicialmente pois vai além de Vídeo aula, tem toda a estrutura de um curso de Fato, com exercícios, avaliações, simulados e e etc.

Também comprei os livros pela Amazon:
Linux a Bíblia. O Mais Abrangente e Definitivo Guia Sobre Linux - Christopher Negus - Preço 119,90

Certificação LPI-1. 101 201 - Coleção Linux Pro - Luciano Antonio Siqueira - R$ 86,80


O livro é pra ler no Trem!! kkk 

Conforme vou avançando eu vou passando mais comentários. 

Também comprei o curso do EADCCNA de LPI, e é uma BOSTA!!! 
também por 21,00 não se esperaria menos. kkkk

----------


## misterbogus

> Ou talvez os inteligentes não tenham tempo para perder nesse fórum. 
> 
> Quer informação? Busque por si mesmo, eu fiz assim!



Kamarada, acredito na mutua ajuda, e no compartilhamento de informações e experiência. Infelizmente eu não consegui por outros, apesar de ter buscado, mas vou deixar o registro aqui, vai que ajuda alguém.

----------


## misterbogus

> Opa, tenho algumas video-aulas aqui, se quiser posso te passar.
> Também estou pensando em comprar algum curso mais recente, entra em contato comigo, quem sabe trocamos figurinhas!!?!


Mano bom, vou te chamar no privado, tenho uns materiais também, agente pode fazer escambo. 

To vendo uns Ghost que foi direto no seu perfil chorando pedindo já os videos. agora participar nada. kkkk

----------


## rPr0x

Eu consegui tirar minha LPIC-1 com o curso do Prof. Uirá Ribeiro. 

http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br/

Sei que ele lançou uma nova edição do seu livro também.

----------


## misterbogus

> Eu consegui tirar minha LPIC-1 com o curso do Prof. Uirá Ribeiro. 
> 
> http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br/
> 
> Sei que ele lançou uma nova edição do seu livro também.


Gostei bastante da apresentação dele: http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br/...rtificacao.php
foi bem sincero!! 

eu já comprei outros dois, mas vou destrinchar melhor. nos próximos 6 meses só vou estudar isso!!! quero tirar 1 certificação a cada 3 meses, e me tornar especialista após com a LPIC3

valew pela dica.

----------


## rPr0x

> Gostei bastante da apresentação dele: http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br/...rtificacao.php
> foi bem sincero!! 
> 
> eu já comprei outros dois, mas vou destrinchar melhor. nos próximos 6 meses só vou estudar isso!!! quero tirar 1 certificação a cada 3 meses, e me tornar especialista após com a LPIC3
> 
> valew pela dica.



Boa sorte.

----------

